#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-04-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas to: Zaterdag 16-04-11 19.30-20.30 workshop Python (10):  #Ubuntu-nl-klas  Info: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries| We zitten in een ander leslokaal nu!!!
<RawChid> hoi
<RawChid> Kun je hier een redirect van maken?
<leoquant> RawChid, ik  doe eerst dit even
<leoquant> daarna ga ik de calendars doen
<leoquant> FOAD, hajour exalt niekie en UndiFineD het workshop kanaal is nu #ubuntu-nl-klas, jullie kunnen daar nu terecht. dit kanaal gaat binnenkort dicht.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-04-12
<leoquant> niekie en hajour ubuntu wmanzo workshops worden nu in #ubuntu-nl-klas gegeven, dit kanaal hier gaat binnenkort dicht.
<leoquant> JanC, ik heb iedereen aangeschreven via de mailinglist over de wisseling van kanalen. ik denk dat ik het maar op i zet nu
<JanC> leoquant: ga je dan ook die forward instellen?
<leoquant> dat was ik niet van plan
<JanC> dat heeft het voordeel dat mensen automatisch in het juiste kanaal terechtkomen als ze dit kanaal proberen
<leoquant> de documentatie daarover is wisselend, ambigu
<leoquant> je kunt problemen krijgen met rechten, en mijn effort is geweest om op alle fronten de informatie te wijzigen.
<JanC> in het slechtste geval kunnen we zelf niet meer in -mwanzo-klas, maar dat lijkt me geen ramp...  ;)
<leoquant> alleen in de ubuntu-nl supportkanalen zou een "1 week mededeling" in het topic wel prettig zijn
<leoquant> omdat de de meeste leden vanuit irc joinen
<leoquant> en soms lang niet echt online zijn en makkelijk de info hierover kunnen missen
<JanC> uhu
<JanC> sec  ☺
<JanC> voilà  ☺
<JanC> staat in de topic van -nl & -nl-offtopic nu
<leoquant> zeer bedankt
<leoquant> alles is afgedekt nu
<leoquant> zelfs de logbot maintainer is aangeschreven
<leoquant>  /msg ChanServ DROP #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 817ec819:ec7fcefd
<leoquant> zo
<leoquant> gedropped
<leoquant> "we" kunnen gaan....
